# walther pp 7.65mm (.32 acp)



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

my father has come across a walther pp (first gen) 7.65mm or .32 acp
it was given to him

my question is does he have something here or is he waisting his time?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

James Bond could shoot down helicopters with his!!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

It is a piece of junk and he should ship it to an FFL near me..... :lol:


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

why do you think it is a peice of junk it is a first gen is it worth anything


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

JR.....please take note of the smiley face and the fact he wants it shipped to a FFL near him aka he wants to get a hold of it!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

JR,... I was joking about it being junk, but feel free to still ship it!

From the poking around I've done on other guns, I think first gen guns do hold value well (sometimes more) than newer models. If you want to find out a $ amount, my suggestion is to go to a local library to research it. Even the libraries here in Anti-gun Maryland usually have the books.

Take the model #, serial number, cal, and condition with you.

Good luck!


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks for the info..........


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Not to bust any chops or anything, but could you use periods after each sentence? Im having a helluva time reading your posts and you have a lot of opinions. :thumb:


----------

